# Changing the title in the tab



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone know how to change the what the tab says? Its the same as when you come up in a search, title. Mine just says "Hess Family Painting-Home".


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Anyone know how to change the what the tab says? Its the same as when you come up in a search, title. Mine just says "Hess Family Painting-Home".


That's your title tag. What are you using to edit your site?



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd"> <html><head><title>Hess Family Painting - Home </title> <meta name="description" content="Hess Family Painting - Escondido, CA. Third Generation of Painting Expertise">


Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If you do not want it to say hess... Then type what you want it to say, highlight the text, click the globe with the chain on it, copy and past the url and it could say locochoco.com if you want it too.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> That's your title tag. What are you using to edit your site?
> 
> 
> 
> Pat


It's through Vista Print


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> It's through Vista Print


Not familiar with how they work. Great thing for search engines though is to put your location and a few keywords in the title tag. 

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Anyone know how to change the what the tab says? Its the same as when you come up in a search, title. Mine just says "Hess Family Painting-Home".


You can not change that (remove the word home). You would have to create another website with someone else.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

MikeCalifornia,

what's your reason for looking to change it? 

On the actual website :

it does not show in my tab ( too long ) it gets cutoff halfway through your company name, unless I hover over it. I use firefox.

On searches:

I see nothing wrong it. Just because it states it's the home page, I don't think a prospective customer would purposely not click it.

What you do need is your meta description, google is not picking up any other content to display. I see you have the ability to add your meta keywords tag, I assume you can do your meta descritpion as well. Look into that.

On SEO:

Agree with Pat, add a location to your title.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> MikeCalifornia,
> 
> what's your reason for looking to change it?
> 
> ...


Agreed, I just don't know how to change the title?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Agreed, I just don't know how to change the title?


PM me if you need some help changing the title.


----------

